# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Murió en serio la asistente?

## Wálter Ríos

Muy buenas. No sé si la pregunta corresponde a esta sección del foro, pero no se ocurrió otro lugar donde quepa. Me acaba de pasar el vídeo una amiga muy asustada por lo ocurrido y quiero saber qué contestarle...
Les dejo un vídeo en el cual, hasta donde lo muestra, parece haber ocurrido un fallo y muerto la asistente... 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qqMcWeEHhI

Espero alguien pueda aclarármelo, se lo agradeceré. Voy a quitarle el pavor hacia nosotros a una amiga... :D 
Desde ya, gracias.

----------


## Iban

Muevo el hilo a una sección más adecuada.

----------


## Pulgas

No cuela.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Perdón, quizá será por una cuestión de expresiones regionalistas, pero ¿Eso qué significa, Fernando?

----------


## MagDani

Que no se lo cree, 
Yo no me suelo creer el 90 % de las cosas que veo en internet

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Ahm, ya. Gracias por la aclaración, MagDani. Y también a Iban por reubicar este hilo donde correspondía... 
Busqué alguna continuación del vídeo, pero no la ubiqué aún. Voy a seguir buscando a ver si encuentro algo. Me parece que la cosa, de ser cierta, hubiese trascendido un poco más que en un simple vídeo de San Youtube. Si alguien se topa con alguna noticia, será agradecido el aporte.

----------


## Prendes

Creo recordar que alguna vez leí por algún sitio que ese vídeo era una recreación de algo que había ocurrido realmente.

No sé más jaja

----------


## Lukan

Este video tiene ya muucho tiempo. A mí me hacen sospechar algunas cosas, la 1ª (por empezar por algún sitio jejeje) es que todos salen casi al mismo tiempo como si estuviera pactado y el marido, que se supone que es el mago se queda muy tranquilo, o por lo menos eso parece, como haciéndose el sorprendido, nadie sabe cómo va a reaccionar uno ante algo así pero no sé... es que ni suelta la motosierra... Y la 2ª es que la mujer deja de moverse muy lentamente, como muy suave y una herida por motosierra no es un corte limpio y rápido que digamos. Ella está haciendo sus movimientos y cuando pasa la motosierra deja de hacerlos de repente pero como digo muy suavemente. Me parece que si te pasan una motosierra por lo menos un respingo das... =P 

Me parece.

Saludos!!

----------


## Javi Drama

¿Cuándo es el próximo capitulo de "1000 maneras de morir"?

----------


## Wálter Ríos

El punto que me hizo sospechar de una posible veracidad es el hecho de que la asistente que sólo muestra las piernas sale tras el accidente o supuesto accidente...

----------


## Lukan

> El punto que me hizo sospechar de una posible veracidad es el hecho de que la asistente que sólo muestra las piernas sale tras el accidente o supuesto accidente...


Pero eso tenían que hacerlo, salen todos a escena si no no tendría sentido el paripé. Además , para ser sinceros prefiero pensar que es un montaje, =P jejejeje.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Bueno, pero, en fin, hasta ahora ninguna confirmación fehaciente a favor o en contra... :D

----------


## lalogmagic

Mas allá de lo que vemos en el video existe una noticia que corre por internet, donde supuestamente en 1991 sucedió el hecho que se presenta en el video, de hecho este tema ya se ha tratado en el foro y creo que incluso ya había comentado al respecto.

El supuesto mago Bern-hard Brener mató por error a su asistente ejecutando la mujer serruchada, les dejo la imagen con la noticia de lo que encontré en la red.

bern-hard-brener.jpg

Saludos.

----------


## PabloKie

A mí también, fue el único punto que me hizo dudar ajajaj

----------


## S. Alexander

A mí lo que me chirría es la sobreactuada manera que tiene el tipo alto de negro y calvete de abrir la portezuela. El gesto me parece tan teatral...

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Yo ví este vídeo hace tiempo y creo recordar que era un "remake" de algo que sucedió realmente hace muchísimos años (y la chica era su mujer). Personalmente nunca me creería este vídeo por varios motivos: El chico de negro va a abrir con unas poses... luego que el ilusionista mate a su mujer y sólo se quede parado, y por último, lo que menos me convence es el hombre de la izquierda que se se queda a una cuarta de la cabeza magullada, tapándose la cara con la tapadera.. yo de primeras me apartaría cagado de miedo o asqueado al ver una cabeza cortada y luego podría ser que me atreviera a mirar para verificar que realmente ha ocurrido, pero no quedarme ahí mirando como si nada...

----------


## Lukan

Pero vamos a ver , la noticia esa tiene que ser coña 0_0, no me puedo creer que en la entrevista y tras haber "matado" a su mujer el tipo diga que "supongo que necesito más práctica" jajajajajaja, no puede ser verdad!!!  

Un saludo!!

----------


## Serjo

Hay veces que no se si el post o la duda no es fruto de la coña o broma colectiva, por eso no he intervenido antes . Creo que como magos no podríamos planteanos ni tan siquiera la posiblidad sobre todo en este video de creernos el accidente.
Primero se introduce la "cuchilla" sin dificultad... es la incoherencia meridiana de muchos que realizan el juego primero se introducen la cuchillas (que en realidad tiene la funcion de ser separadores) luego se cierra (motosierra, serrucho, etc) a la mujer para cortarla...
La lógica manda primero cortar y luego separar... 
La "cuchilla" tiene escasos milímetros...  a la altura de la cadera tenemos la columna vertebral, y la pelvis acaso se puede atravesar todo esto con esa facilidad? 
Mirad lo que suele pasar cuando se desea trichar un pollo ya cocido y como se incrementa el grado de dificultad de un pollo crudo.

Los mecanismos de seuridad de las GI son altísimos, sobre todo cuando hay risegos para el ejecutante. Es cierto que ultimamente abundan las fabricaciones caseras sin planos y con escasos o nulos conocimientos pero esto no es creible. 
Nandie se preguntó donde está la sangre? a finales del 19 y a principios del 20 se comparaba sangre animal para dotar a la ilusión de realismo... 
Hay muy pocas serradas con riesgo escaso y no es esta... no es presisamente la que lo tiene y menos de la forma en la que se realiza. 

Por últimos las motosierras suelen estár trucadas... o se usa el mecanismo de la máquina que permiten acelerar pero no hacen que la cadena avance... y esto se ve a simple vista 

En fin... 
Que no hay por donde dudar... y sobre la noticia marketin...

Una vez mas hay que usar la razón, si en nuestra comunidad nos enteramos en segundos de cualquier fallo o accidente... que si a fulano se le cayo el fp sale publicado en todos los foros... entonces que posibilidad tienen esto de ser cierto?
Respuesta: 0

Ahora si alguién lo desea creer pues el el mejor acto magico de marketing... en fin me abtendre a hablar de magos - marketing- y creencias

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Jajajaja. Buenísima exposición, Serjo. Con toda la bronca, pero bien expuesta tu postura. Gracias a todos

----------


## Prendes

No dudo que este vídeo sea un montaje, claro que lo es.

Lo que sí me creo es que la historia que cuentan haya ocurrido realmente. ¿Por qué no iba a haber podido ocurrir?

----------


## Iban

¿Porque las sierras mecánicas son de chichifú, por ejemplo?

----------


## Prendes

¿Y estais seguros de que TODOS los que "cortan" a una mujer por la mitad saben que tienen que usar una sierra chichifú?

Hay gente muuuuy autodidacta, y que no es capaz de ver el riesgo en muchas cosas...

----------


## Serjo

Estimado colega me parece bien que deees creer a pesar de todo lo expuesto 
Veamos "La Noticia" la noticia es un recorte, ni siquiera es la página completa. 
Es ilocalizable la fuente de la publicación y la fecha...
Cuando S Y R fueron atacados por un tigre en escena en cuestion de horas se supo en el mundo... Como colectivo hubieramos tenido mas que algún cuestionamiento con lo cual lo hubieramos sabido en esa época.
Por otro lado supongo que conoces el método me cuesta creer que sigas creyendo en la posibilidad de la muerte... 
Los actos reflejos de la mjer hubiera roto la caja, cerrar un hueso a la altura de la pelvis por postura no es simple mira lo que cuesta al carnicero cortar una chuleta. La posibilidad de un accidente es remotamente posible ahora de alli a la muerte hay un abismo.
Si algunas vez haz hecho una agujero en una superficie con una broca diferente a la correspondiente habrás experimentado lo que cuesta... lo mismo sucede con las sierras, para cortar carne es un tipo de hoja de sierra que no es circular como las que tenemos en las GI con un dentado específico y etc, etc. Puede hacerte daño y mucho pero entre el método y la sierra como que en un 99, 999999999999999 % no es veraz la noticia. 
En si a pesar de todo eso te inclunas por seguir creyendo la noticia o la posibilidad de esta, te pido que por favor le pidas a los reyes magos que me traigan un millón de euros. Te prometo que si me lo trae te lo hare saber. 

Para interesado en libros de historia de la magia y también en el libro de Marko "El reto del cajon y otros escapes" veremos como funcionan estas cosas... Había magos que en la primeras funicones cometian algún error insalvable y al día siguiente llenaban teatros.

----------


## Prendes

Dado que te diriges a mí concretamente, te voy a contestar por partes:

¿En serio te crees que todos los países del mundo tienen medios de comunicación como para cubrir todas las noticas? já, já y JÁ
La cantidad de burradas que ocurren por el mundo y de las que no se tienen ni idea...
Siegfried y Roy... era un espectáculo en las Vegas, se les llega a escapar un pedo y también hubiese sido noticia.
No hace mucho aquí en España un mago la cagó considerablemente y el alcance de la noticia fue mínimo.
No todo lo que ocurre sale al día siguiente en los periódicos...

¿Los actos reflejos de la mujer romperían la caja? ¿tipo de sierra para cortar carne?  A ver, a ver, creo que no me sigues. No estoy diciendo que David Copperfield falle el truco, estoy diciendo que repartida por el mundo hay gente que no tiene dos dedos de frente, que ve algo en la tele y quiere imitarlo, y si lo que tiene en casa es una motosierra, y se le ocurre una forma de hacer el truco, lo hace. Y ni medidas de seguridad, ni tipos de sierra, ni leches. 
Te tumbas, te pasan una motosierra (de las que tiene mi abuelo para talar árboles en el pueblo) por encima, y estás en dos como un campeón: ni reflejos, ni tipos de sierra para carne.


Respecto a lo de los Reyes Magos... me parece una sobrada chico, no creo que haya nada que decir...

----------


## Iban

Haya paz, o hay cachetes. :-)

----------


## Serjo

Colega lo primero no te lo tomes a mal no he intentado ofenderte. 
En la noticia estan hablando de mago, no de aficionado... al menos ha de concer la existencia de truco y sabras que la postura cambia por eso hablo de pelvis y de lateral en esas condiciones las hojas de sierras frente a el hueso reaccionan de manera diferente, a no ser que tengas una hoja de sierra específica el daño puede ser alto pero no total. 
En las torturas para arrancar a una uña necesitaban retener a la victima entre tres y cuatro personas o atarla tranquilamente se descola una caja de serrar. 
Los errores de los espectaculos dentro de la comunidad mágica se dispersan como pólvora... no hace falta que sea en las vegas, no hace falta que salga en el periodico para que nos enteremos...
Por último vengo de un sitio donde no tenemos todos los medios. Pero no  tener medios y ser estupidos o tontos son cosas diversas. Realmente el justificante es un poco endeble por no poner un calificativo mas fuerte.
Vuelvo a insitir me parece muy bien que tu creeas que es verdad, pero a los demás no cuela.
Suerte en fin hasta aqui mi intervención en este hilo

----------


## Prendes

> Pero no  tener medios y ser estupidos o tontos son cosas diversas.


Eso ni lo he dicho, ni lo he siquiera insinuado.

----------


## Iban

Fin, cierro el hilo.

----------

